# Dukaan Al-Badlaat fi Medinat AD-Dubai



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been doing my pre-arrival shopping


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

The standard of working dress for non Muslim men is either smart trousers and an open necked shirt or trousers, shirt and tie. Flip flops, beach wear and the like will probably get you some strange looks and a lack of respect from work collegues so a DEFINIATE no-no!!!

As for buying suits etc, there are plenty of stores catering for the discerning gentleman! LOL

Good luck with your move to Dubai!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

No beachwear!!! Looks like I am going to be taki


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Am considering gettting a simple bespoke suit here in UK, which i can then pass to a Dubai tailor to copy.

I don't actually wear full suits that much, only for more formal client meetings. But like you say, its a good excuse for some nice new threads.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't give you answers as to where to buy suits etc, I'm a chica, we chica's only do handbags and shoes.....apparantly!!! LOL

Seriously, I rarely saw men in suits in Dubai (the weather has something to do with that!!) but a good tailored pair of trousers (never jeans for meetings but ok for the office only) and cotton shirts (normally without a tie) would suffice. Dress for the weather conditions but leave the beach gear firmly for the beach! LOL


----------

